# My Little Sam



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's my little Sam from last year. I also made one for my secret reaper last year. I think I'm going to rework his hood. It needs to be rounder. I found the little red sleepers at the thrift store for about $3.00. They are a size four. He's about three foot tall.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The hands creep me out! Nice work scareme!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job , I love the sam character. Trick r treat was a great movie.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! Maybe dirty up the jammies/hood a bit?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the patches Haunti used. I might try something like that. And I forgot all about the bag, not that it mattered, since noone had seen the movie. I asked people all night, and not one person I talked to had seen the movie.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

scareme said:


> And I forgot all about the bag, not that it mattered, since noone had seen the movie. I asked people all night, and not one person I talked to had seen the movie.


I know the feeling. I was planning on making one for our corn maze but no one has even heard of the movie. So disappointing. Might just make one anyway.:tonguekin:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> The hands creep me out! Nice work scareme!


Ditto.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I really like the lil sam scareme great job


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

I was planning to do one last year too but ran out of time (I guess we all know this feeling....aaargh) You did a great job, it's really creepy, especially those hands....


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

A little bitty Sam very cool


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh those hands are oh so creepy...doll hands I am guessing? Genius.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!I love that movie.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Scareme. Even if people didn't see the movie it stills makes a great prop.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Creepy is just the right word. Great job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Joiseygal, doesn't matter if people don't know who he his, he still makes a great prop. Nice work scareme, he looks great.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is what I did with mine.(sad face) I couldn't find the hands so I made mittens.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with the others. I saw those hands, I was thinking there is a kid in there.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. I love these guys. I watched the movie last year after ToT. Great job!


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

great movie....cool prop!


----------

